# Where to go from the a55.



## hockeybum (May 23, 2012)

Right now I have the a55, with the kit lens, a Sony 50mm 1.8, and a sigma 28-300 3.5. My three options are, 1: Move up to the a77, 2: Skip the a77 and jump straight to a full frame camera (a900), or 3: Stick with the a55 and just buy new glass. I do  a lot of action sports filming, skateboarding, BMX, rollerblading etc... But I also do a lot of sports photography, portraits, and will be helping a professional with a wedding this summer. What should I do? Also if you say buy lenses, what should i get?


----------



## kassad (May 24, 2012)

Are you comfortable using the A55?   You might be better off getting glass.   For the price of the a77 or a900 you can get a Sigma 70-200 f2.8.    Keep in mind the a900 does not offer video and while a great camera you see it's resell value plumet at end of the summer and fall when the A99 is offically announced.  Also with the a900 you need to replace your kit lens and the 50mm (not sure about your sigma).  If you need a camera right now and can deal with the smaller buffer size for sports shooting, I would look into the A77 with the kit lens.


----------



## Kolia (May 24, 2012)

Moving "up" to full frame will involve getting all new lenses. Plus, the a99 isn't out yet. Unless you want a used a900 ?

I'd stick to your current body. And get full frame lenses when you do buy them since you are thinking of full frame in the future. 

Personally I will stick with APS-C format for a long time.


----------



## jfrabat (May 24, 2012)

I find that the A77 is a really good body.  I am very happy with that body, and I feel being a 2nd generation Translucent, it just works better overall than the A55 (the A57, on the other hand, is just fabulous!).  If you want to reduce investment, the A65 does MOST of what the A77 will do at a lower cost, but to me, the difference is not worth it (of course, that's me; I rather spend a bit more and have all the bells and whistles).  As for the full frame, I would not go in that direction; not all your lenses will work, and the amount of money will drastically increase.  Besides, the A77 can shoot almost (not quite, but VERY close) to what the A900 can (I am pretty sure the A99 will raise the bar, though), so the resolution should be enough (unless you are a pro photographer).

Of course, investing in good glass is also a good idea, and that will also increase your image quality, but the EVF of the new generation is much better than the 1st gen ones...  You can read about that in the A57 review posted on this forum.


----------



## hockeybum (May 24, 2012)

Does the a900 have a 2nd gen translucent mirror? and if not will the a99? Just wondering. I've decided on th a77


----------



## kassad (May 24, 2012)

hockeybum said:
			
		

> Does the a900 have a 2nd gen translucent mirror? and if not will the a99? Just wondering. I've decided on th a77



No the a900 has a optical view.   If fact it's one of the largest and brightest in any Dslr.   The a900 was introduced several years before Sony came out with SLT.

I have no doubt the a99 will have any even better electronic viewfinder than the a77.


----------



## jfrabat (May 25, 2012)

hockeybum said:


> Does the a900 have a 2nd gen translucent mirror? and if not will the a99? Just wondering. I've decided on th a77



As stated above, the A900 is a pentaprism.  It came out about 2 years ago or so.  There is rumors going around of a new full frame model coming out soon, but so far there is no replacement (that camera has been discontinued).

As for the A77, I think you are gonna be happy with it.  I replaced my A380 with one (well, not replace, more like added it to my stable!) and I am very happy with it...


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 25, 2012)

The a77 is a good way to go. I have a few pro friends that use them for some stuff. The results are nice. As stated full frame cameras require full frame lenses. So you may want to consider looking into buy Sonnar or G series lenses when you upgrade so if or when you make the jump you will have proper glass. 

But with your current set up I would recommend getting a Sigma 10-20mm f3.5 and if you want to do wedding photography you will need to upgrade your zoom to a 70-200 f2.8. I would also recommend getting a midrange zoom that can do f2.8. Flashes and remote triggers are also something you can start investing in now. 2 or 3 little flash units can make a big impact. handy if you shoot skate stuff when its a little darker. You can freeze action nicely.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 25, 2012)

Sigma Outlet Shop | sigmaphoto.com


----------



## hockeybum (May 25, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## hockeybum (May 25, 2012)

Great, thats what im going to do, I already have the Sony HVL-f43AM.


----------

